# betsie river area



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

So heres the big question... Im heading up to benzonia next fri, sat, and sun to do some salmon fishing (it is my batchlor party wish). I know theres not much going on right now, i looked at the forcast for the next 10 days and they have a stiff west wind/ north west wind for 3 days, a solid 15-20 degree cool off and there even calling for rain for 3 days between now and then. From everyones experience is there any chance that IF these 3 changes all fall into place there will be a fishable # of salmon in the river or at the piers..... Please feel free to chime in


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Probably not fishable numbers in the river, but you never know. I would try to the pier, or take a lake charter. Lake charter would be your best bet. They can find the fish, wherever they may be.


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

No rain or very little rain = NO fish.


----------



## boppa (Jul 18, 2003)

Betsie River temperature below the Homestead Dam was 66 degrees 2 days ago- kind of warm. Water depth looks to be down 6" or so. I saw zero salmon from the dam down to clay bank.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Super strong winds from the west and northwest (tomorrow). U guys think theres any chance that plus the cool down could bring in fish. Winds are between 13-25 mph for the next 2 days..... I WANNA CATCH BIG SALMON


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

If you have to go this weekend and it sounds like you do, then get a charter. This tropical weather will push everything back a few weeks...a big lake salmon charter is a solid activity for a bachelor party.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr Burgundy said:


> So heres the big question... Im heading up to benzonia next fri, sat, and sun to do some salmon fishing (it is my batchlor party wish). I know theres not much going on right now, i looked at the forcast for the next 10 days and they have a stiff west wind/ north west wind for 3 days, a solid 15-20 degree cool off and there even calling for rain for 3 days between now and then. From everyones experience is there any chance that IF these 3 changes all fall into place there will be a fishable # of salmon in the river or at the piers..... Please feel free to chime in


Way too early to river fish the Betsie, especially this hot as Hades year.

There are lots of bass and pike in Betsie Bay. Throw Little Cleos and Rat-L traps in silver and you'll catch a mess of fish in the morning and evenings. Lots of downed timber so you will lose lures. I once caught a 10 lb pike throwing rat-L traps off the wall near the Frankfort Library.

Otherwise, hire a charter or fish the pierheads at daybreak.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Way too early to river fish the Betsie, especially this hot as Hades year.


Usually there are some fish swimming around in there by now, last year almost to the day (it was the 16th) i hooked into a few in the middle stretches of the river bouncing skein, but thats why this year is so frustrating, nowhere near normal. Weather isnt cooperating at all, and it doesnt look like its gonna change any time soon. I would either grab a charter, or like the post above said, hit the piers sometime during the night. 

Its been a long summer waiting, but trust me, your not the only one thats going crazy


----------



## MOduckdoc (Aug 17, 2001)

It is probabaly a sign. I would tell your wife to be that everything must postponed indefinitly as it is the only prudent thing to do. Because if you think missing the timing of one salmon run on one river is a bummer, just wait till you really start missing out on things (other women, fishing trips, hunting trips, spur of the moment roat trips with buddies) because of timing.

Of course, I AM just kidding.


----------



## fishn' 4 life (Jul 24, 2005)

I couldn't contain myself and drove the 3 1/2 hours up there this weekend (next opportunity won't be until 3rd week of September). I saw one salmon in the Betsie River! As some previously said by this time of year if you know some good holes you can usually find a few fish. There is nothing right now! Too hot and dry...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm personally waiting for the coho's to fire up.
Besides everyone knows the good fishing for Kings happened in June:evilsmile


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone hear anything new


----------



## MASONMAN66 (Aug 9, 2008)

Its not new , but the same hot an no FISH in the betsie


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Personally speaking, I'm having a blast chasing other fish this summer.


----------



## disvet03 (Mar 15, 2006)

Fished the Betsie last weekend by Thompsonville. Caught 1 keeper brown. To many creek chubs. Thats is probably all you will catch. Hardly any current and the level was way down. So basiclly the conditions sucked.


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Fished it this week for three days. I got one fresh fish but it was one of 6 or 7 fish I saw in three days of fishing. Fish came out of the wood and slammed an ESL. My opinion is that things are going to happen much later than usual. Bottom line... don't waste your time for another week or two at the very least. With the river running at 67 degrees and low there will not be anything going for a while even with rain. Those temps make it tough for the fish to survive comfortably in the river. Also, I heard that Betsie Bay which is not deep had surface temps in the mid 70's this week. Fish probably are not too willing to swim through that bath water to make it to the river either! Just give it time.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Downriver Steel said:


> Fished it this week for three days. I got one fresh fish but it was one of 6 or 7 fish I saw in three days of fishing. Fish came out of the wood and slammed an ESL. My opinion is that things are going to happen much later than usual. Bottom line... don't waste your time for another week or two at the very least. With the river running at 67 degrees and low there will not be anything going for a while even with rain. Those temps make it tough for the fish to survive comfortably in the river. Also, I heard that Betsie Bay which is not deep had surface temps in the mid 70's this week. Fish probably are not too willing to swim through that bath water to make it to the river either! *Just give it time*.


Above is a very simple, common sense answer.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I fished up in that area this weekend. It had its ups and downs, saw some huge pods of fish moving around. 1 pod had 30-40 fish in it, but none of the fish were holding. I had a blast fishing ended up going 3 for 10. Just had to be patient. I wanted to give a special thanks to Zack, ur the bomb dude. 1 of the coolest guys i have ever met.... Thanks agin dude


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I fished up in that area this weekend. It had its ups and downs, saw some huge pods of fish moving around. 1 pod had 30-40 fish in it, but none of the fish were holding. I had a blast fishing ended up going 3 for 10. Just had to be patient. I wanted to give a special thanks to Zack, ur the bomb dude. 1 of the coolest guys i have ever met.... Thanks agin dude


It was worth a shot, but as some say in here..."We need cooler temps". Glad to meet you guys and you're welcome anytime on the property.


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

MOduckdoc said:


> It is probabaly a sign. I would tell your wife to be that everything must postponed indefinitly as it is the only prudent thing to do. Because if you think missing the timing of one salmon run on one river is a bummer, just wait till you really start missing out on things (other women, fishing trips, hunting trips, spur of the moment roat trips with buddies) because of timing.
> 
> Of course, I AM just kidding.


This man is spot on. Enjoy your last few days
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

